# idstein 24 std.- rennen  mai 2010



## trek 6500 (14. November 2009)

.. gerade in den mtb news gelesen, 24 std. rennen am 29. mai in idstein .... wer hätte denn lust ? 4er, 6er und 8er teamsd - anmelden kann man sich ab januar . 6,3 kk rundkurs mit 110 hm .... keine profis - nur hobby mtb´ler - mit grossem zelt und pasta party am abend zuvor ... hört sich recht gut an , find´ich .....


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

Wo zum Heizer liegt Idstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. November 2009)

..im taunus- hessen - nähe wiesbaden !!!


----------



## marcy2 (15. November 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn? Ist ja hier um die Ecke. Also ich wäre dabei. Aber höchstens im 6er oder 8er Team. Zur Not auch 4er. Ich bin nicht so der Langstreckler. 

marcy


----------



## speciallady (15. November 2009)

..also ich wäre auch dabei...will auch wieder beim 12 h rennen in kühlsheim starten... teamgrösse ist mir eig. egal... 

ist immer schön, wenn mal einen rennen in der nähe ist...


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..im taunus- hessen - nähe wiesbaden !!!



Dat is leider etwas außerhalb meines Einzugsgebietes


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

hmmm, viele hessen fühlen sich ja ansch. leider nicht angesprochen .... :-(


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2009)

ich fahr halt keine Rennen, sondern nur aus Spass...


----------



## apoptygma (17. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hmmm, viele hessen fühlen sich ja ansch. leider nicht angesprochen .... :-(



Wie gesagt, wenns näer dran wäre....so nen reines Mädel Team im 4er oder so hätte ich schon mal Bock druaf


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

@bettina : ... is doch nur zum spass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2009)

ich komm da gern mit meiner Kamera mal zum Gucken/Fotografieren hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

..na, das is doch auch schon was !!!!!! ))


----------



## Veloce (18. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hmmm, viele hessen fühlen sich ja ansch. leider nicht angesprochen .... :-(



Aber eine Exilhessin....die gerne durch den Taunus radelt  .  Ich wüßte auch schon ne Bleibe .
Bin auch Langstreckentauglich


----------



## trek 6500 (19. November 2009)

schön . es mehrt sich ja doch noch ! von wegen bleibe : da wird doch gezeltet , bzw. im auto gepennt , gefeiert ..und was sonst noch so anfällt ... auf dem platz hinterm schloss... das einzige , was ich störend finde , sind die 50 euro startgebühr- das is schon happig ....


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... das einzige , was ich störend finde , sind die 50 euro startgebühr- das is schon happig ....


Ja, 50 Euro ist viel, aber im Vergleich zum 24 h Rennen in Duisburg mit über 80  doch noch vertretbar. Leider hatten wir schon für Duisburg gemeldet, bevor Idstein bekannt wurde. Die Entfernung wäre nicht viel weiter.
LG Anja


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Dezember 2009)

@marcy und veloce : .... ich halt das im auge .... man sollte sich früh genug anmelden ... wir wollen anfang januar mal dier strecke abfahren ....dann kanns losgeh´n .... ein 6er team wär allerding schon besser - wegen der ruhezeiten ...  also : noch 2 freiwillige vor !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Veloce (4. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @marcy und veloce : .... ich halt das im auge .... man sollte sich früh genug anmelden ... wir wollen anfang januar mal dier strecke abfahren ....dann kanns losgeh´n .... ein 6er team wär allerding schon besser - wegen der ruhezeiten ...  also : noch 2 freiwillige vor !!!! lg , kati



Ein 6er Team ist mir auch lieber . 
Evtl komme ich ja zum Streckentest mit je nach Autosituation .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Dezember 2009)

jep, erstmal muss ich wieder fit werden .... denke mal - 14 tage brauch ich sicher noch ....


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

sooo, bin wieder soweit hergestellt . werde mir die strecke mitte januar  mal angucken - dann such ich noch 4 oder 6 nette ladies , die  bock haben , die 24 std. mit uns wach zu  bleiben !!!! wird sicher lustig  )). wir seh´n es  als spass-haben keine rennambitionen . dabeisein ist alles !!!!!! in diesem sinne - wär schön , wir kriegen ein team zusammmen !!! greez , kati


----------



## Veloce (16. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> sooo, bin wieder soweit hergestellt . werde mir die strecke mitte januar  mal angucken - dann such ich noch 4 oder 6 nette ladies , die  bock haben , die 24 std. mit uns wach zu  bleiben !!!! wird sicher lustig  )). wir seh´n es  als spass-haben keine rennambitionen . dabeisein ist alles !!!!!! in diesem sinne - wär schön , wir kriegen ein team zusammmen !!! greez , kati



Im Januar hab ich einen Familientermin im Taunus und könnte  die Streckenexkursion damit verbinden


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

..wann denn ?????- kannst ja auch über pn schreiben .. greez , kati


----------



## marcy2 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde wohl Idstein doch nicht fahren können. Habe mich überreden lassen, bei der Trans Germany zu starten. Die ist ja leider schon ein paar Tage nach Idstein. Da werde ich höchstens Schotten die kurze Runde am Sonntag fahren zur Vorbelastung. Da ist mir ein 24h Rennen doch zu lang. 
Sorry.

marcy


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

schade ... hoffe , es melden sich noch ein paar nette mädels ...


----------



## Veloce (21. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> schade ... hoffe , es melden sich noch ein paar nette mädels ...



Ich übernehme auch den Werkstattsupport  

Also Frauen immer mutig vorran !


----------



## dzibus (26. Dezember 2009)

ich würde euch gerne unterstützen, bis Mai kann man ja genug üben ))


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

ja, prima , dann mindestens noch 2 nette mitstreiterinnen , dann haben wir ein fun- team voll !! wird schon ! muss mir die strecke ja auch erstmal angucken ...


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

haaallloooooooooooooooo, wo seid ihr wagemutigen biker(innen ) , die gern 24 std, fun im tausnus haben wollen ?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lt80taunus (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

wir suchen noch drei Mädels für unser 8er-Team in Idstein. Bisher sind es vier Jungs und ich. Also brauche ich dringend eure Unterstützung! 

Da es unser erstes 24-Stunden-Rennen ist und wir uns untereinander auch nicht so besonders gut kennen, steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.

Also, wer hat Lust mit uns zu fahren??? Bitte bei mir melden...

Viele Grüße
lt80taunus


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

..ich möchte gern in nem reinen weiber team fahren ..... jungs seh´n das meist mehr als wettkampf ... und da hab ich kein´bock drauf . -


----------



## dzibus (30. Dezember 2009)

Das finde ich auch trek 6500.
Fahre zwar gerne auch mit Jungs, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie das Fahren immer als einen Wettkamp sehen. Jeder Biker muss!!!!! eingeholt werden.. Wieso, dass verstehe ich bis heute nicht 
Ich sehe das Rennen als einen Spaß und möchte mich nicht irgendwie unter Druck setzen müssen...
Also,ich bin für die Frauenpower.......


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Dezember 2009)

gut , dann sag´ich mal , du , veloce , ich und meine freundin sind schon mal sozusagen "fest". dann fehlen noch 2 .... aber es ist ja noch zeit . wir schau´n uns den rundkurs im januar mal an ... die suche geht weiter : määääädels vooor !! ))))


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

..so : neuer stand : trek , bike rooky,veloce, dzibus , sugi , bettina eventuell ...- noch 2 weibliche wesen  wären toll, dann hätten wir ein 8er team - geht aber auch zu sechst !!! wenn veloce den termin fest weiss, wo wir die strecke mal erkunden können , bitte melden !!! danach sollten wir uns auch anmelden - kann man jatzt glaub´ich schon ! greez , kati


----------



## speciallady (4. Januar 2010)

..also ich wäre dabei...


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Januar 2010)

ACHTUNG !!!!! TERMINÄNDERUNG !!!!!
habe soeben erfahren , dass ds 24std. rennen nicht ende mai , sondern 28-29. august !!! stattfindet - gibt iregendwelche probleme mit dem naturschutz ....
aber macht ja eig. nix .... hat man länger zeit zum beine fit machen )) können dann alle, die bisher zugesagt haben , auch an diesem termin ????

7 sind wir schon , noch 1 dame wird gesucht !!!! lg , kati  p.s. die internet seite vom rennen ist noch nicht offiziell auf den neuen termin umgstellt - passiert aber noch diesen monat ... greez , k.


liste : 
trek6500
bike rooky
veloce
bettina  ??
dzibus
specilady 
sugi


----------



## Trailheidi (4. Januar 2010)

Schade  Mai wäre eine Überlegung wert gewesen, aber Ende August bin ich wohl nicht im Lande, da wir einen Alpencross in den Westalpen planen.....
Fall sich das aber verschiebt, komme ich zum Anfeuern


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Januar 2010)

ja , mai wäre mir auch lieber gewesen - obwohl es ende august sicher wärmer sein wird ... hat alles vor-u.nachteile !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Januar 2010)

so , wieder änderungen ::::: so ein mist  ,wieder alles vn vorn : 

trek
bike rooky
bettina --- ????? eventuell
marcy 

vom rest warte ich noch auf antwort . veloce is raus ... : (((


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Januar 2010)

..marcy hat abgesagt ... na , super ..... 2 fest -2 eventuell(bettina und speciallady) ... so wirds schwierig ...grummel , so ein mist aber auch , dass die das verschieben ....


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

...neuen fred für idstein- august eröffnet , wegen der übersichtlichkeit !!!!


----------



## Biketec (11. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen,
es ist soweit,
Ihr könnt Euch anmelden!!
http://www.idstein24.de/anmeldung

sportliche Wintergrüße
Jan


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Januar 2010)

..schön wär´s .. team is ja nicht mehr - muss erst wieder neu zusammensuchen ....


----------

